# Need to find a good home for a Beautiful Shorthair



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

I am sick in doing this, but a new job to Texas has forced me to have to get rid of my 3 year old German Shorthair Mocha. She is spayed and is a very sweet dog. She is fully trained and is an awesome hunting companion. She loves kids. As with any shorthair she requires lots of yard space and exercise. I hope I can find someone to be able to enjoy her. PM me if interested.
She is chocolate on the upper half of her body and speckled white/chocolate on the bottom.


----------



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

any pics?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I never understood this. Are you having to find new homes for your children too? :? Your situation must be extreme to have to give up your hunting dog. I don't know how anyone could do that...  Forgive me, I'm just puzzled... That sux. Are you sure there's no way to take her with you?

There's lots of quail in Texas, and I hear Lubock is the pheasant capitol of the southwest.


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Yea it does Suk. My chilldren and wife are moving in with the In Laws in which they will not allow her to stay at. I am in downtown Austin and renting out a single room currently and no pets are allowed. Either way its not happening. Believe me I have tried and its killing me. The dog is in Clearfield currently. Shes an awesome dog. Do you think I wouldnt have exhausted all possibilities to save my baby Tex? You have to know specifics and details exactly.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gotta love the "outlaws"... :? 

Ya, well that's what I thought. I'm afraid I'd go jobless before I gave up my dog. It must be very tough on you. I don't envy your situation at all... :evil: 

I hoe you find her a nice hunting home.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

lots of bird hunters in TX, about the only thing a poor hunter can do cheap on public land. go to TX boars and see if you find someone that'll let you bring her down and you can work her during your off time and make a new hunting buddy.
http://www.texasboars.com/phpBB2/index.php

my greyhoundX has made the move from NC to UT TWICE. so like Tex i think you should try a few more things before you give up.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

CURLYSLURES said:


> I am sick in doing this, but a new job to Texas has forced me to have to get rid of my 3 year old German Shorthair Mocha. She is spayed and is a very sweet dog. She is fully trained and is an awesome hunting companion. She loves kids. As with any shorthair she requires lots of yard space and exercise. I hope I can find someone to be able to enjoy her. PM me if interested.
> She is chocolate on the upper half of her body and speckled white/chocolate on the bottom.


Pictures would be great. Especially if you had any of her on the hunt. Also you didnt mention if you were selling her or giving her away? Lets see and here them thar details.

I am sorry about your situation. That really sucks big time man.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Sent you a PM.


----------

